# Snake bite (bragging)



## RamsMice (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys and girls got my thinking about snake bites
I really dislike the people that brag about getting bitten by a snake eg 'ohh I have been bitten by a snake it's dosent hurt it feels like a pin' by the way I'm not referring to anyone on this site referring to my friends and it's only a baby spotted and they brag I just think wait till a 10ft bhp,woma or jungle latches onto you then I'll see if you brag about it. How many people have been bitten by a decent size snake (please don't tell me how much it hurt) Lol.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Jun 4, 2011)

Got tagged by a 9 ft coastal. Bled heaps


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 4, 2011)

Yer I kind of want to get bitten to know what it fells like but it's will hurt haha


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 4, 2011)

9foot scrub on the neck/throat...walked into the aviary and under estimated the strike. food response bite aswell,she wrapped me up and didnt let go for 5 minutes.... 5 llooonnggg minutes of pain haha soaking her under the shower waiting for her to let go. ive got and have kept alot of scrubs and big snakes non have given me more of a scare then that time 
ohh p.s also no. i didnt get photos of this as the person that was with me was trying to stop the snake from strangling me and i was too involoved in trying not to die hahaha! still my favourite species to own and keep and i just have more respect for them since that time almost 5 years ago  smit.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 4, 2011)

ohhh. the whole time i just had my mouth open while reading this lol. that would of hurt. ouch right on the throat and then continued with getting strangled now that something i dont want to experance. and dont worrie i believe you, its will probley happen to me one day or similar (hope not ahha)


----------



## timantula (Jun 5, 2011)

im not worried about being tagged at the moment all my snakes are too small to worry about.. except mr water python he loves having a shot at me but never landed one he wont bite the arm thats holding him but he'll have ago at your other arm.. its only a matter of time b4 he hits the mark..


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

thats one snake i dont want to get bitten by because after watching that news were they were trying to catch a massive water python and it bit his leg and did some nasity damage im worried about them lol


----------



## Joemal (Jun 5, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Poofy the Coastal Carpet‬&rlm;

Want to cop a bite from this guy .Loves his food ...


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

haha some ones very hungry tonight he thought the camera look good but then notice the rat and gobbeled him lol. thanks for posting the vid


----------



## swan91 (Jun 5, 2011)

i think you saw my thread.. he was an adult jungle.. but it wasnt a proper bite.. it was more of a nip.. he didnt hold on or anything.. just happened so fast i didnt even realise.. im sure it was just a defensive warning bite and he didnt want to inflict serious harm.. he knew i wasnt a prey item so i guess thats why he didnt hold on.. its not like he was subduing a big hairless pink arm lol.. ive seen some pics on APS where the snake bit the guys finger then proceded to start swallowing his finger..lol.. till it got to the knuckle!


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

yer i did see your thread thats were its remind me of my friends braggin about getting bitten by a baby spotted. but yeah your jungle if it did get hold that would of hurt but by the sound of him, he seems pretyy clam. but wow! bit his finger then proceded to swallow his finger nasty lol


----------



## longqi (Jun 5, 2011)

I very stupidly did something one day that resulted in a feeding bite from a retic over 5 metres long
Cleaning out newly empty rat cages
Must have wiped hands on my head as it was a stinking hot day and I was sweating like a pig
Washed hands and changed before walking into the display
Retic was sitting on top of her viv about 5ft above ground with about 1 metre out of her hide up there
Hit back of my head and started to wrap and lift me
Got a hand up in front of my face and that stopped her choking me but dislocated my arm
Stood on another low viv and pushed back hard as I could to stop any more coming out of the hide so she couldnt wrap me up any more
Retic let go after far too long and just unwrapped my arm as well and proceeded to ignore me like nothing had happened
Power of that snake was unbelievable when in feeding mode

Now no snakes over 3metres are allowed out unless 3 staff are present
That retic was before and still is an absolute pussy cat and plays with kids a couple of times each week
We often take her schools for educational talks


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 5, 2011)

2metre olive tagged my leg a couple times


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 5, 2011)

A large python was responsible for this loss of claret, I imagine this one would have hurt.
There is a nice vid on youtube of a guy, Brady or something , getting bitten on the face by a wild boa, so funny when the person getting bit is such a knob.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 5, 2011)

Been tagged by a 4 1/2 foot adult woma, and let's be serious here - it does hurt, and quite a bit. Feels like 100 needles going into your hand at the same time. All those nerve ends in your hand all start screaming at the same time, it doesn't feel good, let's be serious.

But being tagged by a 5-6 foot water python was even more painful. I got bitten about 3 times in quick succession, my hand was covered in blood after all was said and done and the nerve ends were screaming like crazy, it wasn't pretty. Also been tagged by a diamond, about same length, and it hurt as well. Bites generally do hurt, so that shouldn't surprise anyone. Those who say it doesn't hurt have never been bitten by a substantial size animal. Until they do they shouldn't say anything as they don't really know. I'm a pretty tough guy as well, so it might surprise you when I'm telling you that bites do in fact hurt.

Always best to learn respect for your animal, and if the animal doesn't want you touching it, then best to keep your distance. If it's hungry, feed it. The same old advice.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Ohh there is some nasty storys there. The power of snake is just unbeleivalble. Yes one day a atleast 5ft snake tags him and he'll probley cry. Then him might stop being a toughy over a baby spotted


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 5, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> Been tagged by a 4 1/2 foot adult woma, and let's be serious here - it does hurt, and quite a bit. Feels like 100 needles going into your hand at the same time. All those nerve ends in your hand all start screaming at the same time, it doesn't feel good, let's be serious.
> 
> But being tagged by a 5-6 foot water python was even more painful. I got bitten about 3 times in quick succession, my hand was covered in blood after all was said and done and the nerve ends were screaming like crazy, it wasn't pretty. Also been tagged by a diamond, about same length, and it hurt as well. Bites generally do hurt, so that shouldn't surprise anyone. Those who say it doesn't hurt have never been bitten by a substantial size animal. Until they do they shouldn't say anything as they don't really know. I'm a pretty tough guy as well, so it might surprise you when I'm telling you that bites do in fact hurt.
> 
> Always best to learn respect for your animal, and if the animal doesn't want you touching it, then best to keep your distance. If it's hungry, feed it. The same old advice.



I'd have to agree with this one. I've never been tagged by anything bigger than a juvie coastal myself, but the only time I've ever seen my husband scream like a girl was when his big BHP girl mistook his hand for a rat, and he's not a softy. He still loves her though lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 5, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> 9foot scrub on the neck/throat...walked into the aviary and under estimated the strike. food response bite aswell,she wrapped me up and didnt let go for 5 minutes.... 5 llooonnggg minutes of pain haha soaking her under the shower waiting for her to let go. ive got and have kept alot of scrubs and big snakes non have given me more of a scare then that time
> ohh p.s also no. i didnt get photos of this as the person that was with me was trying to stop the snake from strangling me and i was too involoved in trying not to die hahaha! still my favourite species to own and keep and i just have more respect for them since that time almost 5 years ago  smit.


 That’s an excellent post ssssmithy and if you don’t mind, I’d just like to emphasise some important points.

*1.* Despite being highly experienced and taking all due care, it only requires one small momentary miscalculation for you to be caught out. So *never *think it won’t happen to me because I am too careful.

*2.* Whenever accessing the enclosure of or handling dangerous elapids or large pythons, *never do so alone*.

*3.* To remove a snake that is biting and won’t let go, immerse it in water.

Plus one from me:
4. Never let the head of a medium to large python, or elapid, come within striking distance of your face. 

Blue


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 5, 2011)

longqi said:


> I very stupidly did something one day that resulted in a feeding bite from a retic over 5 metres long
> Cleaning out newly empty rat cages
> Must have wiped hands on my head as it was a stinking hot day and I was sweating like a pig
> Washed hands and changed before walking into the display
> ...


 

woah thats crazy! i cant believe you can get these so easily in other parts of the world and even placid one can do this from a little mistake =S

i only have a bubby bredli so no fun stories =[ although i am getting a rsp and they have huuuge teeth! hopefully its nice and placid =]

i have been attacked by a blind koala though... now that was bad


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

My coastal/not sure (I really am sure of its locality or the purity of its blood but I suspect it has some jungle in it), is maybe a little over a meter and a half not so big but more than a baby stimmy or something. He does not hurt yet at least not the initial bit and any pain after a couple minutes only lasts a couple minutes. Apart from the one time he bit me and wrapped my arm trying to eat it, that time did hurt. 

He bites me every single time I hold him so I don't hold him to much, just enough so that he is enough used to it only to bite maybe once or twice not repeatedly (as he used to do) over and over again if I do have to get him out some time. 

He is just a snake that does not like being held. I am not bragging about it at all, just saying to me the pain is minimal and does not cause any real 'unpleasantness'.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't say that a bite from a large snake would or wouldn't be painful, but I'd imagine it wouldn't hurt anywhere near as much as a dog, or a horse. Both of which hurt a fair bit. Horse bites feel like your fingers are going to break, and you have to tap them on the nose to get them to let go. I'd say if you didn't, your fingers would break.


----------



## snakelover33 (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to venezuela and got bitten in the leg by a 23 foot andaconda hurt so muc by the way i am only 13 and it hurt like hell one of the leaders of our group had to pour a can of beer on the andacondas head and then it finaally let go it took about 12 minutes for him to go back to camp so i was standing crying while the other group member got a hold of ihht so it wouldnt wrap around my body buuht it was so painful worst pain i have ever felt. I didnt want to grap it and pull it off because if i did it would of lost some of its teeth and have an infection and i might of had teeth stuck on me so i was waiting there for bouut thirty minutes!!!! so painful


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Yer no one brags on here referring to my friend because you guy actually probley have been bitten by a decent snake unlike my friend thinking he the toughest getting bitten by a junviniel


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

> Yer no one brags on here referring to my friend because you guy actually probley have been bitten by a decent snake unlike my friend thinking he the toughest getting bitten by a junviniel


When I hold a real decent snake I do my best not to get bitten, so far so good but as all the stories here show it can happen to anyone careful or not. 



> I can't say that a bite from a large snake would or wouldn't be painful, but I'd imagine it wouldn't hurt anywhere near as much as a dog, or a horse. Both of which hurt a fair bit. Horse bites feel like your fingers are going to break, and you have to tap them on the nose to get them to let go. I'd say if you didn't, your fingers would break.


My sister has horse when one bites her she has a bruise for a week or two I agree it must hurt. 

I think a good example is really a pink tongue skink, if I had a choice between one of those and say a 2 meter python I would probably take the python. Larger than 2m and I would probably take the skink. 
The only part of that choice that is not comparable is it is easier not to be bitten by a skink than a python.

Most painful bite I have ever had was from a rat. They hurt.


----------



## longqi (Jun 5, 2011)

The thing to brag about is that you may have been bitten but you learned a very valuable lesson and avoided getting bitten ever since

If you ever want to really feel how strong any python can be just wrap one around your arm and feed it a rat
2 metre python will turn your arm black and blue
And its not you its eating
You are just the support


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> That’s an excellent post ssssmithy and if you don’t mind, I’d just like to emphasise some important points.
> 
> 1. Despite being highly experienced and taking all due care, it only requires one small momentary miscalculation for you to be caught out. So never think it won’t happen to me because I am too careful.
> 2. Whenever accessing the enclosure or handling of dangerous elapids or large pythons, never do so alone.
> ...



Thanks buddy, its just a step in keeping any large python no to get complacent. not that i was,just didnt think she would launch 2mtres to get me. got to love scrubbies  and yes i keep quite alot of scrubs and large carpets and always have someone else to stand by when im handling them. smit.


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well i just goot cracked a pearler, wasn't expecting it and he was a fair distance away on my lap while sitting up watching tv. his name is PMS for a very fitting reason. he jumped up and got me less then a cm then my eye luckily out of instinct i blinked. But damn this one actually hurt only bled a little and given he's only a about 90cm-1m i didn't think i would have anything to worry about silly me. feels like i was punched in the eye. had a bit of a hit to it. heres the pic so just a warning be very careful when handling little cranky pants as someone said the other day it can happen to anyone. not the prettiest pictue im growing my winter coat and have had hayfever all day haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> I very stupidly did something one day that resulted in a feeding bite from a retic over 5 metres long
> Cleaning out newly empty rat cages
> Must have wiped hands on my head as it was a stinking hot day and I was sweating like a pig
> Washed hands and changed before walking into the display
> ...


 
That's insane!



Mace699 said:


> Well i just goot cracked a pearler, wasn't expecting it and he was a fair distance away on my lap while sitting up watching tv. his name is PMS for a very fitting reason. he jumped up and got me less then a cm then my eye luckily out of instinct i blinked. But damn this one actually hurt only bled a little and given he's only a about 90cm-1m i didn't think i would have anything to worry about silly me. feels like i was punched in the eye. had a bit of a hit to it. heres the pic so just a warning be very careful when handling little cranky pants as someone said the other day it can happen to anyone. not the prettiest pictue im growing my winter coat and have had hayfever all day haha
> 
> View attachment 204774


 
Ouch! What kind of snake?


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

PMS is a jungle python...and an angry little bugger too...


----------



## shell477 (Jun 9, 2011)

geck do you have a pic of this coastal youre not sure about? im curious to see if he looks anything like mine...


----------



## markolsen (Jun 9, 2011)

I got bitten in high school by a decent diamond. A few mates and I went for a drive at lunchtime cause I had just got my P's and ended up bushwalking down a creek. A nice diamond about 6ft came swimming across the creek so I scooped it up as it got to our side. I was showing my friends when it lunged at my face luckily missing and I put it down. Stupidly went to pick it up again and it nailed me on the right hand! 32 puncher wounds across 3 of my fingers! Hurt a bit, not too bad but man did it bleed! I had my hand wrapped up for a good hour till it stopped got the funniest looks from my classmates when we got back from lunch!  I'm glad it happened it made me less scared of being bitten and also gave me a lot more respect for them.


----------



## timantula (Jun 9, 2011)

haha i bet noone can guess what tagged me.........


----------



## longqi (Jun 9, 2011)

Plate glass window??

Or else you got away from freddy


----------



## andyscott (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive been tagged more than a few times.
Some of the biggest hits Ive copped is from a 11 foot Coastal, 7 foot BHP, 7 foot Olive and a mates 4 foot Salt Water Croc.

I couldnt imagine what it would be like being nailed by a 5 meter retic like longqi, that is just insane.
Your very lucky to get away longqi.


----------



## thals (Jun 10, 2011)

7ft darwin has been my nastiest thus far, not a huge snake but she packed a punch with the bite, smashed my wrist so lotsa blood, then crazy bruising and swelling the following day.


----------



## timantula (Jun 10, 2011)

longqi said:


> Plate glass window??
> 
> Or else you got away from freddy



lol...nar i got tagged by a hiace van doing aprox 90kph while i was cycling.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2011)

I try not to get bitten by anything, but when I do I try and find a camera  (old phone camera in this case)

This is one of those nice natured Bredls pythons you keep hearing about :lol:
















Ouch Timantula!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 10, 2011)

best ive had is one from a 6 foot diamond, just a tag on the back of my hand,...no wrapping or anything,...it bloody hurts on the bone!
that one bruised for 2-3 weeks and took over a month to mostly disappear,...

i copped a feeding bite (complete with coiling) from my bredli when he was 6.5 foot, got me in the nice fleshy part of the forearm,, hardly bruised, bled a bit tho, heaps less painful that the diamond bite on bone,...


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

timantula said:


> View attachment 204830
> haha i bet noone can guess what tagged me.........



That is one of the coolest scars i have seen! 

This is my 7.5 foot Diamond taking a chomp out of my hand! As you can see, he got me twice, once on the fingers, second on the wrist lol

















But it hurt nowhere near as much as this! lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 10, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

hehehehehe. Don't pick a fight between your toes and a concrete step lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 10, 2011)

hehe,....im still cringing!!!!!
ill make sure i add steel caps to my toes if i decide to fight the steps,...!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> This is my 7.5 foot Diamond taking a chomp out of my hand! As you can see, he got me twice, once on the fingers, second on the wrist lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking bite but you seem to look for any excuse to put photos of yourself with out a shirt on haha

Nice looking diamond as well.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol..... well i couldn't exactly put a shirt on with a big snake wrapped around my arm lol


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay..... I don't even know what to say!


----------



## shell477 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay:

I ripped the same big toenail clean off while riding a bike barefoot when I was about 12. 
The toenail was long and clipped the edge of concrete while the pedal rotated downwards (if that makes sense)

Can confidently say it is one of the most painful experiences I ever had. 

No pics unfortunately, but Ive been told neighbours heard me screaming a block away.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol.... i cringed when i read that... imagining in slow motion you pushing down on the pedal, foot rotating back, nail making contact with concrete, slowly being peeled back from your toe !!!!!!!!!

Yes, it was very painful...... i was at a beach party when it happened (start of the night and no i wasn't drunk). I didnt let it ruin my night and i danced the night away lol one of the bar staff was a nurse so he dressed it etc....... it still bled through all the bandages and all over the floor, poor staff had to keep mopping around me hahaha


----------



## shell477 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol thats the aussie spirit!

although i dont know how you could walk on it, i surely couldnt and had to be carried in to the hospital....


----------

